# Rust removal on tools



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Several months ago, there was some talk about rust removal for tools. Something called BP, or PB, Hp, PH or something like that. Anyone remember the name and where to buy, thanx.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

are you talking about PB blaster? you can buy it at any hardware store.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ospho works great to remove and kill rust. Available at most hardware stores.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

naval jelly and a wire wheel on a grinder


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Soak em in a bucket of diesel, most of the rust will just wipe off after an overnight soak. Effective and cleans up fairly easy. I always pull em out, lay on newspaper to dry overnight, give a lil rub in the morning, good as new. Also, will prevent future rusting.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Try some mild strength HCL (hydrochloric acid) from a pool supply store. Lucky for me I have a small sand blast cabinet from my car rebuilding days.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Evaporust.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=226948&highlight=evaporust


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Evaporust.


X2


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> X2


X3. Good stuff.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Acid for rust, caustic for grease.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*rust removal*

Look at these two websites

http://www.altelco.net/~jacil/clay/motorcycle/KElecSetup.html

http://antique-engines.com/electrol.asp


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=186573&highlight=electrolysis

check out the above thread for removing rust by electrolysis. It really works and is a fun project.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

a can of coca cola in an aluminium tray soak the tools and bingo


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=186573&highlight=electrolysis
> 
> check out the above thread for removing rust by electrolysis. It really works and is a fun project.


I have done that before works great


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Just soak in vinager. Works every time.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

elbow grease


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Evaporust.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=226948&highlight=evaporust


Bringing up an old post I know, but another plug from me for Evaporust, it is great stuff. Got some tools soaking right now. Also a bunch of fish hooks that have some surface rust...


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

X4 on Evaporust. I've tried all types of things from vinegar to using a battery charger and sacrificial annode. Easiest thing I've found so far is Evaporust. You can get it all over the place but Harborfreight has it the cheapest.


----------

